# 8 window Seaview avalable for pre-order at Culttvman



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just pre-ordered the just announced 8 window Seaview as well as The Cylon Raider and The Bride of Frankenstein double figure kit at Culttvman. All reasonably priced. What a great trio! Thanks Moebius and Steve!


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just pre-ordered mine as well.... _oh happy days_!!! I *NEVER* thought I'd have a movie version model of the Seaview almost as big as the one behind Admiral Nelson's desk!!

Many, _many_, *MANY* thanks Moebius gang! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, these are happy days! Its going to look soooo nice next to the T.V. one! Time to start saving for all these great kits.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh, that's interesting. I might get one 

:woohoo:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Talking about submarines.A beautiful 31 inchs long 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea Nautilus sub is on sale on E-Bay right now.Pricey at $450.00 though.Hope we will see one in styrene at an affordable price one of these days.How long would a 1/128 scale Nautilus be anyways.Or would a bigger scale one be better.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just ordered mine......:thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey xsavole,
Start another thread on the Nautilus and I'll talk your ear off. I'm saving up for a 31" kit, that's about 1/72 scale. The Nautilus was 178' long. There are several kits available ranging from about $350-$450 and a bit of difference in detail and addons. Buyer beware. Best I've seen is from nautilusdrydocks.com by Bob Martin. Check out subcommittee.com.
Bruce


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Getting mine!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Just read my email update from Cults... Didn't thik twice about hitting the pre-order button. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Talking about submarines.A beautiful 31 inchs long 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea Nautilus sub is on sale on E-Bay right now.Pricey at $450.00 though.Hope we will see one in styrene at an affordable price one of these days.How long would a 1/128 scale Nautilus be anyways.Or would a bigger scale one be better.


I have the Nautilus DD kit in 1/132 which is close to 1/128 and its 16" long. Very nice kits btw. I have the 1/69 31" kit as well.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey DJ,
Is your 31"er DD also? What do you think of her? I posed the same question about which is better on subcommittee.com and got a definitive answer from Bob Martin (DD). And from what I've seen I agree his is the best. The ones on evilbay for the most part are from a guy named goddesslaksmi who has some kits but I'm leary, although his has a salon. Saving my pennies. Just a couple more paint jobs and the mission in GO. Then watch Mobius come out with one.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Bruce,get your sub from Scot Brodeen.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Dumb question alert:

How big is it?


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I assume you meen the 8 window Seaview? 39 inches long. The same scale/size as the 4 window tv version Big Seaview from Moebius.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Sorry for the lack of detail of my question but yes I was referring to the 8 window movie version.

Will the 8 window version contain the observation lounge and the yet unseen second level? The box art shows a totally different room set up.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

enterprise_fan said:


> Sorry for the lack of detail of my question but yes I was referring to the 8 window movie version.
> 
> Will the 8 window version contain the observation lounge and the yet unseen second level? The box art shows a totally different room set up.


Actually, at 1/128 scale the Movie Seaview is about an inch shorter than the Flying Sub version. For whatever reason, they extended the nose a few inches on the 8.5 ft & 17 ft models when they converted them to the FS configuration.

As far as I knew, there's no official box art yet, so there are no illustrations that show the theoretical upper level. The original models, themselves, had minimal detailing inside the windows - not much more than girders and some backlit Plexiglas. The studio set of the observation lounge didn't even attempt to portray the upper level, other than the catwalk that lead to nowhere. I assume this was for two reasons: one, to avoid compounding the mismatch between the windows on the set vs those on the models; and two, because of the practical problem with synchronizing the rear projection setup with two levels of windows. In the 1st season of the series they did away with the catwalk and boxed in the upper level altogether.

For the Moebius kit I used the studio plans & some educated guesses to design the upper level. The catwalk extended forward toward the nose, and I figured it had to lead *somewhere*. The studio plans called for flooring above the girders that fan out to flank the windows, and while the flooring was actually there to hide the ceiling of the studio, I figured that the flooring would also be part of an upper level viewing area. The flooring on the catwalk was translucent plastic, so I made the upper level flooring plastic, too, and extended the catwalk's guardrails around the back edge of the upper level. Nothing fancy, but modelers can embellish it to their heart's content.

Gary


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Gary. I had forgotten about the difference in the length of the miniatures after the Flying Sub Mods. I can't wait for more info on the kit. I am glad you are involved. Both the 4 window 1/128 and 1/350 kits are two of my favorites and I look forward this one to join the fleet. Did you base the new kit on the 17 or 8.5 foot miniature? I have always thought the 17 footer was the sleekest most graceful of the two and even if it was an illusion seemed to be longer to my eye. Any chance of an under water style base this time instead of a formal ship base? I'm sure what ever you guys come up with will be great. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Thanks Gary. I had forgotten about the difference in the length of the miniatures after the Flying Sub Mods. I can't wait for more info on the kit. I am glad you are involved. Both the 4 window 1/128 and 1/350 kits are two of my favorites and I look forward this one to join the fleet. Did you base the new kit on the 17 or 8.5 foot miniature? I have always thought the 17 footer was the sleekest most graceful of the two and even if it was an illusion seemed to be longer to my eye. Any chance of an under water style base this time instead of a formal ship base? I'm sure what ever you guys come up with will be great. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


The bow is a mix of sources. I retained the lines of the original kit's curved upper bow, which was based on the 17-footer, but sculpted all-new manta fins, upper deck, and underside of the bow. The manta fins are largely based on the 8.5 ft model because clear reference photos of the 17-footer's original manta fins are few and far bertween. I drew the outlines of the bow planes and window outlines onto the master pattern, and then they were scribed by the best engraver I know, David Merriman. 

The conning tower is all-new, and is a mix of the 17-footer's basic shape, plus details from the full-size set. The limber holes are based on the tracings of the 17-footer's that I made years ago while the big model was still in Dave Merriman's back yard. The missile deck is based on the 16-tube deck of the 8.5 ft model because it'll include parts to allow you to recreate the climax of the movie.

My work centered on the sub, and I don't know what Moebius has in mind for a base.

Gary


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info Gary! Irwin Allen productions are known for the strict continuity from scale to scale on their miniatures! Lol! Not! 20th Century Fox did a great job on the special effects. Who knew that 40 years later anyone would be watching the show much less scrutinizing the miniatures!
I'm sure the new kit will be fantastic. Thanks Gary and Moebius!:wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Having a formal ship base will be fine, and IMHO even preferable to an ocean floor base, because this gives the builder the option to create whatever base he or she thinks is the best way to display the ship once it's built.
Incidentally, I hope the box art looks like this:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Seaview said:


> :thumbsup: Having a formal ship base will be fine, and IMHO even preferable to an ocean floor base, because this gives the builder the option to create whatever base he or she thinks is the best way to display the ship once it's built.
> Incidentally, I hope the box art looks like this:


I assume Moebius will use the same base they used for the Flying Sub version.

Gary


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> :thumbsup: Having a formal ship base will be fine, and IMHO even preferable to an ocean floor base, because this gives the builder the option to create whatever base he or she thinks is the best way to display the ship once it's built.
> Incidentally, I hope the box art looks like this:


Like this????? It just needs a nice wood base to be mounted on.....:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Seaview said:


> :thumbsup: Having a formal ship base will be fine, and IMHO even preferable to an ocean floor base, because this gives the builder the option to create whatever base he or she thinks is the best way to display the ship once it's built.
> Incidentally, I hope the box art looks like this:


I like that artwork from the DVD alot! A formal ships stand with a nameplate would be great! The original one is fine also.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gary K said:


> Actually, at 1/128 scale the Movie Seaview is about an inch shorter than the Flying Sub version. For whatever reason, they extended the nose a few inches on the 8.5 ft & 17 ft models when they converted them to the FS configuration.
> 
> As far as I knew, there's no official box art yet, so there are no illustrations that show the theoretical upper level. The original models, themselves, had minimal detailing inside the windows - not much more than girders and some backlit Plexiglas. The studio set of the observation lounge didn't even attempt to portray the upper level, other than the catwalk that lead to nowhere. I assume this was for two reasons: one, to avoid compounding the mismatch between the windows on the set vs those on the models; and two, because of the practical problem with synchronizing the rear projection setup with two levels of windows. In the 1st season of the series they did away with the catwalk and boxed in the upper level altogether.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary.


Based on the information re: the second level observation area,I made this
somewhat crude birds eye view diagram. is what you mean?


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

megabot11 said:


> Hi Gary.
> 
> 
> Based on the information re: the second level observation area,I made this
> somewhat crude birds eye view diagram. is what you mean?


Yes - your diagram is extremely close to the actual design. On the Moebius kit I had to make the fwd part of the lounge, plus the upper level, proportionally wider to fit the exterior windows, but there's a convenient place on the side walls that masks the adjustment. Here's my plan pf the upper level.

Gary


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: WOW! And even the orange nagahyde dinette below! VERY COOL!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gary K said:


> Yes - your diagram is extremely close to the actual design. On the Moebius kit I had to make the fwd part of the lounge, plus the upper level, proportionally wider to fit the exterior windows, but there's a convenient place on the side walls that masks the adjustment. Here's my plan pf the upper level.
> 
> Gary




Hi Gary.

Wow! that looks pretty awesome! :thumbsup: 

Thanks for the sneak peak.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Seaview said:


> :thumbsup: WOW! And even the orange nagahyde dinette below! VERY COOL!!!! :woohoo:


Alas, Admiral Nelson redecorated the observation lounge and ditched the dinette when the Seaview moved to TV. A sad day for interior decorating....

Gary


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

I never ever thought I would see this, I'm so there...! I hope someone makes a lighting kit too! Thank you Moebius and Steve... Fox!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Just to settle my curiosity.... Notwithstanding the interior design that Moebius will produce for their new 8-window kit, just what was shown/hinted in the actual movie? Was the upper level an observation deck (red chairs etc.) with a catwalk, was the bottom deck a missile room? I take it that the control room did not have forward windows in the movie? I don't have the movie/DVD at all. Fox


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The control room did not connect to the observation lounge - presumably it was directly under the sail so that the periscope lined up. As you noted, there are no windows in the control room.

As for the windowed area, the lower level is the observation lounge with a spiral staircase leading up to the "catwalk to nowhere" and a door leading aft. No missile room under the observation lounge was hinted at.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> The control room did not connect to the observation lounge - presumably it was directly under the sail so that the periscope lined up. As you noted, there are no windows in the control room.
> 
> As for the windowed area, the lower level is the observation lounge with a spiral staircase leading up to the "catwalk to nowhere" and a door leading aft. No missile room under the observation lounge was hinted at.


Thanks, hah! you just gotta love Irwin Allen, and the whim to make up any design for the occasion; it tempts me to get both kits and see if an obs deck and control room could be shoe-horned into the 8-window kit...


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I was going thru some of my Seaview pictures and came across this one. I know it's a doctored picture of the eight window Seaview because there is a single radar dome on top. The presence of the FS shows that this is a scene from the TV show, second season maybe. I know that it is not very clear but it shows the nose lounge, levels one and two. Maybe someone out there has a better picture of this picture.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

enterprise_fan said:


> I was going thru some of my Seaview pictures and came across this one. I know it's a doctored picture of the eight window Seaview because there is a single radar dome on top. The presence of the FS shows that this is a scene from the TV show, second season maybe. I know that it is not very clear but it shows the nose lounge, levels one and two. Maybe someone out there has a better picture of this picture.


Here's a copy of the actual plan, I think this was the one modified and used for that season episode.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

There always was an efficient use of space onboard the seaview! I see they left the crawling monster super-highway (the air-ducts) off the plans, nothing like suspense of sneaking up on people by banging your way though a reverberating metal tunnel.


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

The print on the previous posting matches correctly to the movie. If you watch the movie at the beginning when Adm. Nelson (aka Walter Pidgeon) gives the grand tour of his folly, you can pretty much follow along their route. Like any model or prop, Irwin pretty much reused it in the TV series.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Except for Peter Lorre's shark tank...someone must have complained about the shark in their bunk after that last emergency blow!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

enterprise_fan said:


> I was going thru some of my Seaview pictures and came across this one. I know it's a doctored picture of the eight window Seaview because there is a single radar dome on top. The presence of the FS shows that this is a scene from the TV show, second season maybe. I know that it is not very clear but it shows the nose lounge, levels one and two. Maybe someone out there has a better picture of this picture.


??? Just to settle my curiosity and distant memory about the Seaview, FS and episode seasons, as I don't have the DVD's at all. Did the 4-window Seaview and FS both first appear in season 2 onwards? Did the FS ever dock with the 8-window version, as suggested by the "wall plans" ? (I don't think so...) Fox


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

FoxTrot said:


> ??? Just to settle my curiosity and distant memory about the Seaview, FS and episode seasons, as I don't have the DVD's at all. Did the 4-window Seaview and FS both first appear in season 2 onwards? Did the FS ever dock with the 8-window version, as suggested by the "wall plans" ? (I don't think so...) Fox


 
Although the Eight window Seaview showed up after Season 1(Stock footage), The Flying sub never docked with it.

Again after season one she was converted to a four window design/Flying sub version, but the eight window makes appearances in several episodes via stock film footage from the feature film and season 1.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

In regards to Irwin Allen reusing props and such, well it was the norm at Fox.

Not just Irwin Allen(Sorry Irwin Allen Bashers).

Props from anything filmed at Fox at that time(the 60s)all used props from other shows..For example Batman..

The Force Field Generator(Among the computers in the Bat Cave), from Lost In Space...










Also "Our Man Flint" Used the 17'3" Seaview for the submarine footage. They damaged the Sail Diving planes in the process(they used to work before that).

Of Course, There are Many, Many more examples of this at Fox..Not Just Irwin Allen.:thumbsup:


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

They should have just done what star trek did,(many times) Do an episode where the crew from the 4 window season travels back in time to where they encounter the crew of the 8 window,(they could have used all the stock footage they wanted) Maybe a parallel world where it's a pirate vessel. Doh! now I've got to get two 8 win Models. :lol:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

megabot11 said:


> They should have just done what star trek did,(many times) Do an episode where the crew from the 4 window season travels back in time to where they encounter the crew of the 8 window,(they could have used all the stock footage they wanted) Maybe a parallel world where it's a pirate vessel. Doh! now I've got to get two 8 win Models. :lol:


Yeah, It's funny how that Rodenberry was a Penny Pincher never comes up!!LOL!!

They had THREE versions of the Enterprise show up in the same episodes!!LOL!!And talk about recycled Props!!

Allen hadf FOUR hit Sci-Fi Shows on at one time, Rodenberry had one..and it wasn't even a hit!!LOL!!

Now before this becoms a Star Trek vs Voyage debate,let me say I am a TOS man to the core, Just putting things in perspective:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

So the Seaview was officially 4-windows with FS from Episode 1 Season 2 onwards, and at the same time still shown with 8-windows on occasion - which makes the "wall plans" just another fleeting Irwin Allen mish-mash along the way... Yep, makes sense to me! 

Not worry, but you just gotta hand it to Irwin and Fox, in my book, the sci-fi ships are perhaps the most beautifully sleek designs ever penned and sculptured.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The Flying Sub bay in the plans was, I believe, added in season 2 as well. It was just grafted onto the original plan and no attempt was made to change anything else from the movie / season 1 configuration.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

FoxTrot said:


> So the Seaview was officially 4-windows with FS from Episode 1 Season 2 onwards, and at the same time still shown with 8-windows on occasion - which makes the "wall plans" just another fleeting Irwin Allen mish-mash along the way... Yep, makes sense to me!
> 
> Not worry, but you just gotta hand it to Irwin and Fox, in my book, the sci-fi ships are perhaps the most beautifully sleek designs ever penned and sculptured.


Totally agree. The designs of the sci fi ships and vehicles of that period (especially Irwin Allen, Matt Jeffery, ) were by far the nicest...IMHO :thumbsup:


----------

